

How The Kernel Manages Your Memory - codeismightier
http://duartes.org/gustavo/blog/post/how-the-kernel-manages-your-memory

======
jacquesm
That's a must read for anybody new to programming in some compiled language.
If you're scripting (perl/python/php/p*) then it is probably less applicable
but still useful.

Amazing the amount of work that must have gone in to writing that article.

